# Life Style Club > Desi Recipes >  Chicken Shashlik

## glimmering_candle

Chicken Shashlik 
Ingredients:
Boneless chicken breast 1.5-2 lbs. 
Red onions 2 
Bell pepper 2 large 
Tomatoes 4 large 
Red chili powder 1 tbsp. 
Salt 1 tbsp. 
Crushed garlic 2 tbsp 
Crushed ginger 1 tbsp 
Corriander powder 1 tbsp 
Cumin powder 1 tbsp 
Lemon Juice 2 tbsp. 
Soy sauce 1/2 cup. 
Yogurt 1/2 cup 


Directions:
Prepare marinade: In a large bowl, combine yogurt, soy sauce, lemon juice, red chili powder, salt, crushed garlic, crushed ginger, corriander, and cumin - and mix well 
Cut bonless chicken breast into squares (roughly 2 inches x 2 inches) 
Add chicken to the marinade and set aside for 1 to 2 hours 
Cut onions into four pieces each 
Cut tomatoes into four pieces each 
Cut bell pepper into square slices (remove the seeds) 
Preheat oven to 450 degrees 
Remove chicken cubes from marinade and put in a baking pan 
Cover with foil and bake for 30 minutes 
Check to see if chicken juice is running clear - if not, bake for additional 15 minutes 
Remove foil, add tomatoes, onions, and bell pepper and broil on low heat for 15 minutes (or longer if desired) to brown the chicken and dry excess water 
Serve with steamed or brown rice, naan, or garlic bread

----------


## RAHEN

yummy...easy made...but baking is always a problem for me...but shashlik can also be cooked on chulah...

----------


## volvo

acha theek hai rahen phir chulhay per bana lo..aur mujhe invite kerna khanay kay liyeh...

----------


## glimmering_candle

yeah thx for likin'!

----------


## RAHEN

aww, me ne tau banaya he nahi...next month dekhongi.

----------


## glimmering_candle

han ap k exams honay walay hain. i know :Big Grin:

----------

